# Opinions wanted! :D



## MikeFoto84 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi guys! I am a South Florida Photographer who is trying to kick his wedding game up a notch. I work with my wife who is a world reknown baby photographer (photography is how we met). We do family, maternity and babies. Although we do weddings we are mostly known for baby and maternity pictures so it's tough to appeal to prospective wedding clients. So I created a site that doesn't have a single baby on it! It just features some of our wedding work, and a contact tab to send to clients along with our packages.  I'd love some feedback on it! Thanks! 

weddings


----------



## waday (Jul 27, 2015)

Not too fond of the background on the portfolio page. It's distracting. Aside from that, nice pictures!


----------



## Designer (Jul 27, 2015)

Whatever is the cause of the cropping on your montage page, you should fix it.  It makes it appear as though you are cropping all your shots badly.  Only when I clicked on the photos did I see the un-cropped versions.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2015)

Agree with the above, also, get a proper domain.  The images are strong enough, but NOTHING screams "amateur" and "weekend-warrior" like a Wix domain!


----------



## MikeFoto84 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input! I agree with everything said. 
I was on the fence with animated background, but I suppose changing it to the same as the other pages would be best. 
We have'nt decided on what our "Wedding Photography" business will be called, but once we do I will buy the domain redirect using that name from Godaddy.


----------



## EricBel (Aug 4, 2015)

I loved the pictures on your site, and agree with the feedback above. The speckles were distracting at times and when I was reading the About Us page summer were mixed in the words. Like you said, definitely get a real domain name once you know what the name of your business will be. Also, this is a really minor thing, but the copyright on your page was 2023 which just kind of seemed out of place, unless your some kind of time traveler


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 18, 2015)

I used to do wedding photography with my Rolleiflex and black-and-white film. It was a long time ago. Wedding photography has changed. You take great photos but --IN MY PERSONAL OPINION -- folks are confused on what "wedding" photography is. I'm not a Bible-thumper but I have to wonder what a sort of tug-of-war at the beach has to do with Holy Matrimony. I remember seeing a very dramatic photo in Rangefinder magazine. It showed a new bride in full wedding dress and swell shoes and all the bridal outfit who was floating face-up in a small pond. Holy Matrimony, Batman -- this Princess For A Day stuff. And shooting from drones INSIDE the church?
It's show biz and maybe you need more glitz and glitter. Jus' saying. (The comment above regarding the WIX domain should be a clew.)


----------

